# Recovery Will Happen (tips and tricks)



## SparkleBones (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey!

it's been a while since I've been on here, I'd say 5 months?

So I'll start this off with my story.

one night before school I was getting ready for bed, I just got super smash bros for my 3DS and I was having a blast playing it but then as I got ready to sleep, something happened. I felt panic stricken, I was shaking I was freaking out! I started feeling "unreal"

soon after, the feeling followed, the next day I was feeling dazed and strange, unfortunately, I decided to look this up an came across "solipsism" which is the belief that you are the only one that is completely real... (i feel ridiculous just typing that!) anyways. the next 4 months following were AWFUL I kept coming back to this site, looking up more and more about this fictional philosophy, everyday I came to this website, every hour I obsessed more and more...

I hated going to school, I closed myself off from my hobbies and friends and family, I stayed in my room crying and STILL ON THIS SITE, I would only care about this obsession and that was it. but one day I made in effort to get off of this site, and I pushed myself to go to school, to focus on friends, it was so hard for me but then it became easier and easier!

everyday I had weird obsessional thoughts like the following, 
"what if objects aren't real?"
"what if people aren't real and I'm imaging them?" 
"do I have schizophrenia?"
"is this permanent?" 
"am I real?"
etc,

these thoughts came repeatedly but please don't worry I have some advice to share as well!

1.) talk to your favorite person!
what I mean is, talk to someone that is closest to you, this is SO important, just ramble to them about what's on your mind! it's a good way to vent, and hear someone else's thoughts, always have this person or another person within arms reach in case you find yourself feeling numb, sad, or obsessing again, PLEASE

2.) get a new hobby!
I started crocheting to take my mind off of it and let me tell you, it is great, I find projects online all the time to keep myself preoccupied!

3.) get off of this website!
I swear to god, I dont care how important it is to you, GET OFF OF THIS SITE, it's a constant reminder of how you once felt and it's pointless! it's so counterproductive! why are you wasting your time worrying and being sad over a problem that requires patience and time to get rid of??

4.) listen to podcasts!
this is weird but hear me out, find a podcast and just listen to them, hearing people's experiences and solidifying them are so important, it's a reminder that we are all real on this earth and it's a great way to solidify and cement that others are real if you struggled with that like me.

5.) stay healthy!
start taking vitamins, fish oil worked wonders for my mental health and I highly recommend it, if it becomes too pricy I also recommend chamomile tea or green tea, both help me sleep and also green tea can help boost your metabolism as a bonus!

that covers it for this post, but please rest and block this website, and remember if I can heal so can you ★


----------

